
How to Retire Without Running Out of Money - dingdongding
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-01/how-to-retire-without-running-out-of-money
======
sharemywin
Found a "the good the bad and the ugly" article about them(not for everybody):

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/feeonlyplanner/2015/07/15/annui...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/feeonlyplanner/2015/07/15/annuities-
the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/#4f51cf947990)

